# Commuting on CX bike



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

Just pondering the idea, commuting on a CX.
Anybody have some experiences? Thoughts?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I do it everyday. Works just fine. Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

You can commute on any bike. Some bikes may be more efficient than other dur to weight, gearing, etc. When you commute you commute it a good idea to carry bike tools, a spare tube, lights, and maybe a rag. Visibility is important as well. Light colored clothing is crucial even in the day.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

SleeveleSS said:


> I do it everyday. Works just fine. Do you have any specific questions?


Not really, no.
I commuted for two seasons a few years back, using a sport road bike. I up sized the tires to 28's and hung a seat post rack off the back. It worked well, and I liked it.
Then I moved, too far to make it really feasible to continue. I got out of the routine and that was that.
But things are changing again and I expect to be in a position to pick it back up. That, of course, has me looking at buying a new bike! Is kept all my safety lights, racks and other commuting specific accessories, so I'd only need a fitted seat.
As much as anything, I just wanted to talk bikes for a minute or two.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

TrekGeek said:


> You can commute on any bike. Some bikes may be more efficient than other dur to weight, gearing, etc. When you commute you commute it a good idea to carry bike tools, a spare tube, lights, and maybe a rag. Visibility is important as well. Light colored clothing is crucial even in the day.


A CX intrigues me, as I perceive it to be maybe more "rugged?" than a sport bike.
I have a the repair and safety gear, so that's no worry.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

dahut said:


> A CX intrigues me, as I perceive it to be maybe more "rugged?" than a sport bike.
> I have a the repair and safety gear, so that's no worry.


It has to be a little more rugged than a regular road bike. See CX races. With all the mounts, dismounts, etc.... it has to endure more.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

tednugent said:


> It has to be a little more rugged than a regular road bike. See CX races. With all the mounts, dismounts, etc.... it has to endure more.


I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

As another poster said, you can commute on any bike that you can ride safely from home to work and back again, and enjoy riding with whatever you have to carry. Anything from a high-zoot carbon road bike to a beat-up mountain bike, and everything in between.

The extra "ruggedness" of a cross bike is pretty much irrelevant unless your commute includes some unpaved or very rough surfaces. If it's all on good surfaces, a road bike works fine.

But if getting a new bike will motivate you to ride more, that's a good reason.

How far from work do you live? There are sometimes solutions involving partial commute (car or public transit for the other part), or commuting only some days, that can get you on the road more.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

dahut said:


> A CX intrigues me, as I perceive it to be maybe more "rugged?" than a sport bike.


No, not really. There's a difference in frame angles, more clearance in the fork and rear triangle for wider tires and fenders, but they're not any more or less "rugged" than other types of racing bikes. Remember, cyclocross is racing, so cyclocross bikes are racing bikes, along with everything else that implies.

That said, the term has been co-opted and slapped on all manner of things. Surly Cross Check comes to mind. It's really just a light tourer. But touring bikes have a reputation for being slow and heavy and definately uncool, so the marketing department slaps Cross on it and instantly people think it's the coolest bike ever, and it's no longer overweight or sluggish handling.

Image is everything.

So I guess it depends on if you're into the marketing and image, or you want a different type of racing bike, that conveniently can be modified for commuting.

Personally, I'm with TrekGeek--you can commute on anything.

On days with good weather and the mid-week days when I don't have to tote stuff, I commute on my Ti roadie--full Dura-Ace, 1400 gram 20/24-spoke wheelset, the works. Makes the commute effortless and tremendously enjoyable.

For foul weather and toting stuff, my three-seasons commuter is an audax/brevet/rando bike. My four-seasons, all-conditions commuter is a mutant of a cyclocross front end spliced to a light touring rear end. Both bikes are equipped with lights, full fenders and rear racks. The audax bike can fit 32s but I run it with 28s, the cross/light tourer runs 28s in the three-seasons and 35mm studded snow tires in winter.

Of the two, I really prefer the cross/light tourer. It's incredible on descents and through sweeping bends. The ride quality approaches that of my Ti roadie. Due to the heavier rims and extra equipment, it doesn't climb all that well and will never win a stoplight sprint. The longer wheelbase and slack angles make it a handful at low speeds, though. Although some would call that "stability".


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> As another poster said, you can commute on any bike that you can ride safely from home to work and back again, and enjoy riding with whatever you have to carry. Anything from a high-zoot carbon road bike to a beat-up mountain bike, and everything in between.
> 
> The extra "ruggedness" of a cross bike is pretty much irrelevant unless your commute includes some unpaved or very rough surfaces. If it's all on good surfaces, a road bike works fine.
> 
> ...


I'm 27 miles from work.
I could, and would, do a multi-mode commute.
I'll have to find somewhere to park, then ride in. I am literally in BFE South Carolina, so the parking spot would have to be someones house or business. Someone I don't yet know.
It'll be a logistical challenge to do it that way.
I could also tote the bike to the job, and then just ride for exercise after work. Tote the bike home and do it again the next day.


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

brucew said:


> No, not really. There's a difference in frame angles, more clearance in the fork and rear triangle for wider tires and fenders, but they're not any more or less "rugged" than other types of racing bikes. Remember, cyclocross is racing, so cyclocross bikes are racing bikes, along with everything else that implies.
> 
> That said, the term has been co-opted and slapped on all manner of things. Surly Cross Check comes to mind. It's really just a light tourer. But touring bikes have a reputation for being slow and heavy and definately uncool, so the marketing department slaps Cross on it and instantly people think it's the coolest bike ever, and it's no longer overweight or sluggish handling.
> 
> ...


Great reply. Keeping in mind this notion is partly about getting a new bike (alright, mostly), I'm all over that idea.
I've done the commute thing before, so I have an inkling.
But I sure do appreciate your comments!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Ive commuted for years on various cross frames. This year I finally upgraded to a Long Haul Trucker which is a true touring frame. 

Guess what?????

Its sooooooooooooooooooo much better for commuting on. Slacker angles, no foot overlap, bike built for hauling large loads. For once the right bike for the right job. 

Bill


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

brucew said:


> No, not really. There's a difference in frame angles, more clearance in the fork and rear triangle for wider tires and fenders, but they're not any more or less "rugged" than other types of racing bikes. Remember, cyclocross is racing, so cyclocross bikes are racing bikes, along with everything else that implies.


Disagree. Some are; some aren't. Manufacturers have been quite liberal with what they call a "cross bike" these days. Many of the sub-$1200 bikes are clearly built more for commuting than racing, despite the moniker.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I live close enough to my office to commute but because of work requirements I can not... so I just keep a bike at the office and ride at lunch everyday..that would be an option for you.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

headloss said:


> Disagree. Some are; some aren't. Manufacturers have been quite liberal with what they call a "cross bike" these days. Many of the sub-$1200 bikes are clearly built more for commuting than racing, despite the moniker.


Ah. I see you missed my second paragraph. That's where we agree.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

brucew said:


> Ah. I see you missed my second paragraph. That's where we agree.





In that case, let's just say added for emphasis and total agreement.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

At that distance it's about 1-1/2 to 2 hours each way. That can get tiring if doing it every day, especially if you're wanting to do club/fast/long&fast rides on the weekends. It's also tough on the wife/family (if that's your situation) to be getting home an hour later every day as well as needing to get up much earlier. Remember as well that for the AM commute, you need to allow 15 -20 extra minutes for mechanical issues, not to mention time to shower (if possible) changing into work clothes, etc... 

When I was 40 I could manage 3 RT's a week, 20 years later it's one RT and some park and rides. I also have the option of leaving the car at work in a safe lot, so do ride-home-back in the morning, which is my favorite option.

As others have stated, you can commute on anything, but IMO and for that distance a cross or tourer with a rear rack is the best option. Some tricks would be to leave clothing, especially shoes, at work to lighten the load. I've done the racing bike method while wearing a backpack and much prefer the pannier system, especially on hot summer days. 

As others have stated, cross works if you are riding on decent roads and can get by with a 28mm tire and fenders. Fenders are only needed however if you intend to commute regularly in the rain. I don't so leave them off.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I converted my cross bike in to a commuter. Flat bar, 1x9, with fenders, and a rear rack. works grate I just have to acutely use it more then I do.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

dahut said:


> I'm 27 miles from work.
> I could, and would, do a multi-mode commute.


That's a pretty long ride if you choose to do the whole thing. If you choose to park & ride, a little less so. Perhaps you'll vary with somedays doing the long trip, and other days doing the park&ride.

Anyway, for a regular 20 to 30 mile ride, I'd lean towards a road bike, with whatever commuting upgrades you desire.


----------



## bike2kayak (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been commuting every day for four years on a cx bike (Trek XO1) and would say it is ideal with one caveat.

My first criteria if I were selecting a new commuter would be can it handle 28mm tires and fenders and most cx bikes will. Even in Denver where it hardly ever rains and can usually avoid thunderstorms by waiting 1/2 hour, the bike paths here always get flooded and have mud and standing water.

I prefer the 46/38 gearing to compact or traditional, and actually would prefer a 1x10 setup.

I prefer drop bars to flat bars - my winter bike has flat bars and my hands will go numb after 5 miles because can't change position.

SPD pedals work great and preferable over road-race pedals.

STI shifters way better than bar-ends on a tourer, or down-tube as on my 30 yr old trek 1500.

Beefy indestructible aluminum frame better than carbon for daily mashing.

Beefy wheels that can jump curbs and potholes.

The one caveat, the brakes suck: avid cantilevers are mush, with new pads they are ok for a while, I have to adjust tight to rim and then can't remove wheel without unclamping cable, my 30 year old Royale Gran Comps with old pads are better!

So, to my mind the ideal commuter would be an aluminum cx bike with fender mounts and good disc brakes. Like a Kona Jake the Snake or Trek Crockett.


----------



## canuckjgc (Jan 25, 2010)

If you are going to drive then ride, invest in a good folding bike. Pull it from trunk away you go. If cx swap in some mini-v brakes.


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

Biggest difference with using my cross bike to commute is the tire clearance. Slapping a pair of cushy 32s at 65-70 psi on means you don't have to kit up over long distances and is much more comfortable with extra weight. There are lots of other variables depending on the bike but this is the one that I notice the most.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

The reason i like commuting on a CX bike is being able to extending my ride home with some trails.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

canuckjgc said:


> If you are going to drive then ride, invest in a good folding bike. Pull it from trunk away you go. If cx swap in some mini-v brakes.


+1

This sounds like your best alternative. There must be some parking available where you can make the transition. 

Home


Brompton Bicycle | Folding bikes, folding bicycles from Brompton Bicycle


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Another quality folding bike is the Bike Friday, which some people consider good enough to compete with road bikes for ordinary use.

https://www.bikefriday.com/


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

I used to throw my road bike into the bed of my pick up truck and ride to a gasoline station, park, and unload my bike right there. 

Since the manager knew me, it was just fine to do it that way...


----------

